# NABBA NW Tom Young & Claire Harper Photos



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Here's a couple of snaps from Sunday. I now only snap friends or friends of friends as otherwise I end up clogging my pc with pics of complete strangers lol.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

And then some of R Claire and the trained figure class!!!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

both look great claire would be an interesting additon to my study on the difference between toned and trained casses


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

wow, 51 looks smokin


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> both look great claire would be an interesting additon to my study on the difference between toned and trained casses


Claire's (51 IB) is a natty figure competitor but got put in the trained class on the day. Have told her to eat cakes and pies into the finals to soften up so she gets put back in the right class. Yes she is pretty lean but she really does not have anywhere near enough size for the trained and hopefully when the other regional finalists are on stage this will become apparent. This class confuses the bejeezus out of me!

IB if you are a good lad I will introduce you lol!!! ut you must promise not to drool:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i pwoooomise


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)




----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

I will put him off and post up that pic of her biting into a marshmallow penis


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

PMSL!!!!! That is classic!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

they both look great!!


----------



## Harps80 (Apr 16, 2008)

OMG LOL! I logged on to see my pics and there I am with my marshmallow! It was very scrummy though! Thanks for posting them Tan


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Harps80 said:


> OMG LOL! I logged on to see my pics and there I am with my marshmallow! It was very scrummy though! Thanks for posting them Tan


Trust Dawn to drag you're reputation down in the gutter!!!!! :whistling:


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Didn't take a lot with that thing in her hand


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

ok, i dont want to meet claire now... bloody 'eck.

if i do i'm wearing a cup


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Incredible Bulk said:


> ok, i dont want to meet claire now... bloody 'eck.


I DO :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> I DO :whistling:


LOL!!!!! Purely in the interest of research I take it?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

of course  obviously because the research is in its early stage don't mention this when i am with Jen as her involvement could skue the outcome


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> of course  obviously because the research is in its early stage don't mention this when i am with Jen as her involvement could skue the outcome


I think I can keep schtum for a small fee! :whistling:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> I think I can keep schtum for a small fee! :whistling:


i will be there too so x2 that bribe :lol:


----------

